# Officer Monte Ruby



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Officer Monte Ruby 
*CoxHealth Department of Public Safety
Missouri*
End of Watch: Wednesday, August 6, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 62
*Tour of Duty:* 15 years
*Badge Number:* 420
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Assault
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, August 2, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Person
*Suspect Info:* Charged with murder
Officer Monte Ruby succumbed to an injury sustained four days earlier when he was assaulted by a prisoner who was receiving medical aide at Cox North Hospital in Springfield.

The prisoner had been taken to the hospital for treatment from dog bites sustained during his arrest earlier in the evening. While in the emergency room he became combative and kicked Officer Ruby in the neck. Despite the injury, Officer Ruby and a Springfield police officer were able to subdue the suspect.

Officer Ruby collapsed moments later and was immediately treated for a neck and spine injury caused by the kick. He succumbed to the injury four days later.

Officer Ruby had served with the agency for 15 years and held a commission through the Greene County Sheriff's Department. He had previously served as a reserve officer with the Springfield Police Department.

He is survived by his wife and children.
Agency Contact Information
CoxHealth Department of Public Safety
1423 N. Jefferson
Springfield, MO 65802

Phone: (417) 269-3000

_*Please contact the CoxHealth Department of Public Safety for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Officer Ruby! You performed your duty with dignity and determination. May God comfort your family in their time of need.


----------

